# Thera Band Gold and Butterfly Style



## landus94

I tried to make a bandset to shoot butterfly style. But I'm starting to see that Gold bands aren't meant to exist in butterfly shooting. I've made a two bandsets 3cm x 1 cm x 32cm and 2,5 x 1,3 x 36 cm. The first one can be drawed out to my ear, and the second one can be used with more less 3/4 butterfly style but it streched out (about 4 cm!) so it lost its values :/ Anyway I can't imagine how should I cut Gold Bands to achieve drawing like 140 cm. Ratio 3:2 and even 3:1 doesn;t work properly. I don't even tried to draw out the second one to desired lenght. Maybe thickness of Gold Bands doesn't allow it to draw it out far away?

Now I see some interesting thing. Set 2.5 x 1.3 - When I'm drawing it out the narrower side is brighter than the wide one. Does it mean, that the ratio is wrong, and the wide part doesn't stretch in proportion to narrower part of band?

I'd like to know your opinions.


----------



## Rayshot

I have one set of butterfly bands and it is Thera Gold 1.8cm straight cut. Seems to work fine. Though it was and still is my first butterfly set. The only thing I find now is I should shorten the effective length. I left it longer than it should be for learning purposes. Now that I am comfortable with the style, I will shorten it. Why don't you simply untie it at the forks and shorten yours?

Correction: as to length, see below

Much of slingshot is experimenting and finding what works best for us. Ask yourself; "What don't I like with what I am using?", then alter what you find not suited to your desires/expectations in a direction to better suit your desires.


----------



## landus94

Ok, thanks for your reply. I wonder, what drawing you achieved? Full butterfly style? And does your bandset streched out a little bit?


----------



## drgreen

landus94, why aren't gold bands meant for butterfly?


----------



## Frodo

If the band's are too strong you're too weak!


----------



## Dayhiker

Frodo said:


> If the band's are too strong you're too weak!


And the corollary: If the bands are too weak, you're too strong.







"What's it all about, then?"


----------



## landus94

I'm sorry I didn't answer. Hmm, finally I found quite nice set, but it's very strange. It's 35cm long, and gets over-streched to 36cm. So I think the best for butterfly shooting are black or blue (You can see it in Torsten's videos) and these are colours which I have to buy.


----------



## JoergS

My favorite Thera Gold butterfly setup is 28 cm active band length, 2 bands per side, 2,5 x 1,5 cm. This is only drawable if you keep the fork low.

This band set achieves more than 80 Joules of power with 19 mm lead balls.






You have to get your strength up if you want to shoot hard!

Jörg


----------



## Tobse

landus94 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer. Hmm, finally I found quite nice set, but it's very strange. It's 35cm long, and gets over-streched to 36cm. So I think the best for butterfly shooting are black or blue (You can see it in Torsten's videos) and these are colours which I have to buy.


35cm? you must be a big man! 
what caliber you want to shoot?
i use Butterfly only for destruction fun!

like this, which was made by 3 strong men


----------



## landus94

Shooting with this bandset I use 15mm balls and there's no problem with power. But thanks Mr. Joerg for this movie and for the dimensions of bandset. I'll try to make some









Greetings. BTW, look at the Custom Forum, I'd like to present you my new slingshot.


----------



## Tobse

15mm smells of destruction!








So remember as a beginner take a broad fork for Butterflyshot! min. 8cm and hammergrip
all the other is to dangerous


----------



## landus94

Yes, but to be honest, I don't like the huge calibre. Balls like 6-11mm are my favourites because I don't have to replace my target after 5 shots (like using 15mm) cause it's in shreds


----------



## ging

rocking 1.8 and 3cm straight cut for buterfly shooting mainly marbles.


----------



## frogman

I also like the heavy cal steel and lead, 200 grain, up to 260grain weight for all of my hunting. It leaves no question as to what happens when you make the hit. Of course you need to shoot this in the butterfly style in order to achieve the full potential of the weight, and the energy. With my big single bands I can break bricks all day long. Way too go Jorge, very informative and interesting. Frogman


----------



## newconvert

im gonna have to make a set of these with my hygenic latex


----------



## newconvert

drgreen said:


> landus94, why aren't gold bands meant for butterfly?


from what i read, and band dimensions, a person new to butterfly should not start with gold, most experienced shooters use black, red, blue, gold should only be used after tons of practice and the gained strength gained by practice, butterfly is awkward as i am finding out, you use the muscles very differently. i would compare this to never shooting a handgun before and trying for your first pistol a 500 S&W


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The gold is OK as long as it is cut narrow to start with! -- Tex


----------

